# Sale



## WRX09MD

Anyone picking up a new Edge with the 350 off coupon?


----------



## dmk1974

I was hoping to with a transfer of lifetime from my 10 year old Premiere box, but straight up with tax, I still think $638 for a lifetime TiVo Edge is too much. Need a Roku, Apple TV or other streaming stick to supplement it anyway to get all the apps. I'll just keep chugging along with my Roamio Plus/Roku combo.


----------



## WRX09MD

dmk1974 said:


> I was hoping to with a transfer of lifetime from my 10 year old Premiere box, but straight up with tax, I still think $638 for a lifetime TiVo Edge is too much. Need a Roku, Apple TV or other streaming stick to supplement it anyway to get all the apps. I'll just keep chugging along with my Roamio Plus/Roku combo.


I'm still running two Roamio Pros, i'm thinking about jumping on the sale. I could recoup some funds with lifetime on both Romios.


----------



## cwoody222

I was hoping for a lifetime transfer offer too but honestly discounting the lifetime to $199 withOUT a transfer is better because you can resale the old unit.

The days of them offering a FREE transfer are long gone so I’d have expected a $99-$199 transfer fee anyway.

But my 6-year old Roamio is still rock solid so I have no need. Knock on wood.


----------



## WRX09MD

I’m just wanting the 4k with the edge. I’ve had no issues either with both of my 7yo pros


----------



## PetePetePete

Came here with the same thought.

I have a Premiere with Lifetime and 2TB (maybe more, I forget)... I figure I can sell that for something?
I also have an old HD that I may or may not be able to get to work again (it was flaky, but I might be able to get it right)...

What's the deal with this Edge? Are there advertisements or any of that? My Premiere has been great, but if I can get some coin out of it on eBay and pick up a new unit? Bonus if I can get the HD up and running and sell that too?

Thoughts?


----------



## HerronScott

PetePetePete said:


> What's the deal with this Edge? Are there advertisements or any of that? My Premiere has been great, but if I can get some coin out of it on eBay and pick up a new unit? Bonus if I can get the HD up and running and sell that too?


It will have TE4 so it should have pre-roll ads. Not sure if you can call to have them removed with the Edge.

Scott


----------



## WRX09MD

HerronScott said:


> It will have TE4 so it should have pre-roll ads. Not sure if you can call to have them removed with the Edge.
> 
> Scott


The new UI is one reason i'm not liking it. I've seen several on the FB group that have opted out of the pre roll ads by calling.


----------



## bigL

I am not sure if have a Tivo is worth it anymore. Streaming service with DVR almost same cost of Cable service. Also, only advantage I see is the direct channel tuning.


----------



## WRX09MD

I’ve got a pretty gig with Verizon. I’ve got 1gig internet, phone and all the channels for 140 a month. I love my tivos with minis throughout the house. It’s something I want to keep.


----------



## Deuga

I ordered an Edge for cable yesterday and gladly took the $350 discount. I've been waiting a month now for this sale to come along.

I'm in a different situation that the overwhelming majority of you. I'm switching from Ziply Fiber for cable TV to Xfinity. I'd already made this decision back in late June but recently found out from a Ziply technician that they're going to take away cable TV service at some point in the future when their cable contract runs out (whatever that means). Today I noticed a channel I sometimes watch on weekends has now disappeared. It wouldn't surprise me if this is a trend. 

Having never used Tivo I come with a completely different mindset. I've been using a Motorola DVR and set top boxes. Even an Edge that is a firmware work in progress will be as is a massive upgrade in my world. And if I don't like it that's fine, I return it within 30 days and get the X1. 

I had decided if I was going to move to Tivo I'd go for the all-in-service or not at all.

In addition to saving $350 on the Edge. I also grabbed the last 2 Mini Voxes from a local Best Buy at $50 off each a couple weeks back. I've now saved $450 for 3 TVs. I'm in $860 to Tivo. If this all works I will save close to $600/year on my cable bill without sacrificing any cable channels that we watch. Fiscally my breakeven point is under 2 years. That's why I'm reeeeaaally hoping I like it.


----------



## bobfrank

Deuga said:


> I ordered an Edge for cable yesterday and gladly took the $350 discount. I've been waiting a month now for this sale to come along.
> 
> I'm in a different situation that the overwhelming majority of you. I'm switching from Ziply Fiber for cable TV to Xfinity. I'd already made this decision back in late June but recently found out from a Ziply technician that they're going to take away cable TV service at some point in the future when their cable contract runs out (whatever that means). Today I noticed a channel I sometimes watch on weekends has now disappeared. It wouldn't surprise me if this is a trend.
> 
> Having never used Tivo I come with a completely different mindset. I've been using a Motorola DVR and set top boxes. Even an Edge that is a firmware work in progress will be as is a massive upgrade in my world. And if I don't like it that's fine, I return it within 30 days and get the X1.
> 
> I had decided if I was going to move to Tivo I'd go for the all-in-service or not at all.
> 
> In addition to saving $350 on the Edge. I also grabbed the last 2 Mini Voxes from a local Best Buy at $50 off each a couple weeks back. I've now saved $450 for 3 TVs. I'm in $860 to Tivo. If this all works I will save close to $600/year on my cable bill without sacrificing any cable channels that we watch. Fiscally my breakeven point is under 2 years. That's why I'm reeeeaaally hoping I like it.


Welcome to the family, dysfunctional as it is sometimes. I've owned at least every model of Tivo except the Premier and the Edge. I've also used several cable company boxes including the Xfinity X1 (working out of town on a several month project).

For me the Tivo has always been head and shoulders above any cable DVR, both in features and ease of use. I've always bought the lifetime service (now called All-In) and always came out ahead financially over paying monthly or yearly.

I do believe you will find it a massive upgrade. You're getting a great bargain at that sale price. Good luck and enjoy your Tivo.


----------



## WRX09MD

Deuga, my thought process is the same as your’s. I was in the same boat as you also about 7 yrs ago. I’ve saved a nice chunk of change myself by switching to tivo. It’s honestly better at everything in my opinion. Cable company boxes have too much going on and are expensive, tivo has everything you need and is organized. I don’t think you’ll be returning it. 

i just bought two Edges with lifetime yesterday. I have a tegular mini in the daughters bedroom and will continue to use it.


----------



## sb813

I just bit the bullet and jumped on the sale. I still have a HD that's been going strong since 2009 with no repairs or upgrades. Not sure how much longer I can possibly get out of it before it dies one day. It'll be nice to have more than 20 hours of HD capacity haha


----------



## mdavej

bigL said:


> I am not sure if have a Tivo is worth it anymore. Streaming service with DVR almost same cost of Cable service. Also, only advantage I see is the direct channel tuning.


AT&T TV NOW streaming service has direct channel tuning if you use the Android TV app on their box. Worked sporadically on Fire TV app but ultimately got removed.

With some streaming services you can go directly to specific channels using voice commands.


----------



## compnurd

mdavej said:


> AT&T TV NOW streaming service has direct channel tuning if you use the Android TV app on their box. Worked sporadically on Fire TV app but ultimately got removed.
> 
> With some streaming services you can go directly to specific channels using voice commands.


Not ATT Now. ATT TV


----------



## wmcbrine

It's a good sale, but I still can't justify it while my Bolt and Roamio are working. Never mind the TE4 issues.



Deuga said:


> I'm in a different situation that the overwhelming majority of you. I'm switching from Ziply Fiber for cable TV to Xfinity. I'd already made this decision back in late June but recently found out from a Ziply technician that they're going to take away cable TV service at some point in the future when their cable contract runs out (whatever that means).


You should know that Xfinity is on a similar path. They're not planning to drop TV service altogether, but they're going to drop the version of it that's compatible with TiVos, in favor of a pure IPTV service (which the TiVo could theoretically be programmed to receive, but, won't be). No one knows exactly when, but IIRC it has already happened in some areas (where Comcast is using EPON). Elsewhere (everywhere), some new channels are IPTV-only, and not available on TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy

mdavej said:


> AT&T TV NOW streaming service has direct channel tuning if you use the Android TV app on their box. Worked sporadically on Fire TV app but ultimately got removed.
> 
> With some streaming services you can go directly to specific channels using voice commands.


Looks like the forthcoming OTT version of TVision will also feature direct channel tuning. Like AT&T TV, TVision is going to release their own custom Android TV streamer and the remote control for it has most of the typical cable remote buttons, including a 0-9 keypad and channel up/down. So, like AT&T TV, looks like TVision will offer a fairly traditional cable TV-like experience as opposed to YouTube TV and Hulu Live.


----------



## NashGuy

wmcbrine said:


> It's a good sale, but I still can't justify it while my Bolt and Roamio are working. Never mind the TE4 issues.
> 
> You should know that Xfinity is on a similar path. They're not planning to drop TV service altogether, but they're going to drop the version of it that's compatible with TiVos, in favor of a pure IPTV service (which the TiVo could theoretically be programmed to receive, but, won't be). No one knows exactly when, but IIRC it has already happened in some areas (where Comcast is using EPON). Elsewhere (everywhere), some new channels are IPTV-only, and not available on TiVo.


Yeah, it's been on Comcast's internal published roadmap to go to IPTV-only for years. It's taking them a long time but I see no evidence that they've abandoned those plans.

We know that the next major IP network upgrade will be the rollout of DOCSIS 4.0 and that seems like a logical time when QAM TV might be eliminated from cable networks, with a conversion to all-IP. D4.0 specs were only published this March, so it'll be awhile yet before any cableco implements them. DOCSIS 3.1 specs were originally released in 2013 and Comcast lit up the first round of D3.1 markets in 2016. So maybe D4.0 goes live in some Comcast markets in 2023?


----------



## bobfrank

wmcbrine said:


> It's a good sale, but* I still can't justify it while my Bolt and Roamio are working. Never mind the TE4 issues.*
> 
> You should know that Xfinity is on a similar path. They're not planning to drop TV service altogether, but they're going to drop the version of it that's compatible with TiVos, in favor of a pure IPTV service (which the TiVo could theoretically be programmed to receive, but, won't be). No one knows exactly when, but IIRC it has already happened in some areas (where Comcast is using EPON). Elsewhere (everywhere), some new channels are IPTV-only, and not available on TiVo.


Exact same situation for me. I'm running both a Roameo and Bolt under TE3. I can't see being forced into TE4 right now. I have used pyTivo for too many years to upload videos to my Tivo (Thank you Sir for that ability). Not going to stop now. I'll admit it was tempting for a minute just because of the price. I could activate the Edge then keep it in a closet until my other Tivos died. But, considering I've never upgraded because the Tivo died, but only because of improved features and speed. So I'll just wait. Based on the lifespan of my other Tivos IPTV may be required by the time I need a new Tivo anyway.


----------



## tommiet

Deuga said:


> I ordered an Edge for cable yesterday and gladly took the $350 discount. I've been waiting a month now for this sale to come along.
> 
> In addition to saving $350 on the Edge. I also grabbed the last 2 Mini Voxes from a local Best Buy at $50 off each a couple weeks back. I've now saved $450 for 3 TVs. I'm in $860 to Tivo. If this all works I will save close to $600/year on my cable bill without sacrificing any cable channels that we watch. Fiscally my breakeven point is under 2 years. That's why I'm reeeeaaally hoping I like it.


Welcome to the family... Your pre-roll ads are free with your service! VOD is doa with TiVo so you will need to find an alternate way of access your cable companies VOD. My cable company has a free app for the TV to access VOD.

Best of luck with your new toys!


----------



## Deuga

tommiet said:


> Welcome to the family... Your pre-roll ads are free with your service! VOD is doa with TiVo so you will need to find an alternate way of access your cable companies VOD. My cable company has a free app for the TV to access VOD.
> 
> Best of luck with your new toys!


Good points. I really thought the lack of VOD would be a deal killer with my wife. I use VOD maybe once to twice in a year. My reaction was, Meh. My wife shrugged and said she never uses VOD anymore. VOD is nothing lost.

When I first heard about the insufferable pre-roll ads on this forum I was imagining 5 minutes of ads. As I understand it the pre-roll ads are a single ad of no more than 30 seconds. Some are as short as 6 seconds. I spend more time than that now mucking around trying to skip over ads manually over the course of a 3 hour football game (if there are ever football games anytime soon). Accidentally overshooting the ad, rewinding back and forth, etc. If a 30 second pre-roll ad is the most agonizing part of my day I'll be doing fine. Having said that, I can appreciate the perspective that if I owned a Roamio and didn't have to deal with them now I'd probably be bothered by it too. Tivo should have a grandfathered loyalty exception. Either that or let you pay a little extra to avoid them forever.

There are a wide variety of ways to watch TV. I think how each of us want do that are critical in the choices we make.


----------



## mdavej

compnurd said:


> Not ATT Now. ATT TV


Incorrect. Channel numbers work fine on both. Same Android TV app, same features. NOW works fine on the Osprey box. I ran it for nearly 2 years.


----------



## chiguy50

wmcbrine said:


> It's a good sale, but I still can't justify it while my Bolt and Roamio are working. Never mind the TE4 issues.


I agree. I can't think of any good reason to give up on my TE3 Roamio Pro until it gives up on me. 



wmcbrine said:


> *You should know that Xfinity is on a similar path.* They're not planning to drop TV service altogether, but they're going to drop the version of it that's compatible with TiVos, in favor of a pure IPTV service (which the TiVo could theoretically be programmed to receive, but, won't be). No one knows exactly when, but IIRC it has already happened in some areas (where Comcast is using EPON). Elsewhere (everywhere), some new channels are IPTV-only, and not available on TiVo.


I would caution any prospective new TiVo consumer to take your caveat with a grain of salt given the likely time frame involved.

For one thing, Comcast has long since abandoned using EPON for any new construction/rebuild projects. But, more importantly, I think their trajectory to nationwide IPTV-only transmission is going to be long enough that by that time HDD DVR's may well be a thing of the past.


----------



## bofis

It would have been fun if the Edge upgraded the entire OS to Android apps, but I still am VERY tempted by the $350 off lifetime service deal. I have an original Bolt with a 3TB drive that will fail one day, if not soon as I've had a few reboots, but it otherwise works. Only issue is Prime and Hulu apps crashing it...so having a faster system would be nice.

My research seems to say that the Edge can fit a 15mm high drive if you leave the rf shielding off (which is not necessary anyway) and there are at least 4TB PMR HDDs from Toshiba (and maybe Seagate?) so that would be my plan. Certainly end up saving in the long run vs. paying $150 a year for my Bolt service...and what if this is the final TiVo with cableCARD support?

One question though, I guess the Bolt just stays under its current service agreement through next March?


----------



## shwru980r

WRX09MD said:


> I'm just wanting the 4k with the edge. I've had no issues either with both of my 7yo pros


I think most of the 4K content available on a Tivo is through streaming. Not sure it's worth the cost to upgrade to an Edge for streaming.


----------



## JoeKustra

WRX09MD said:


> I'm just wanting the 4k with the edge. I've had no issues either with both of my 7yo pros


Another option, but not as pretty. Change one of your pros to TE4. Then buy a Mini Vox and use it's 4k output. Sound strange, but I did it after buying a used Roamio. The TE4 Roamio holds files but its main purpose is to be a host for the Mini. I can still access all the content from my other TE3 Roamio units.

update: Thinking about it, all 4k is streaming anyhow. So a Mini VOX, running TE3, can still use your pro. No voice.


----------



## thehepcat

it's been in my cart for two weeks now. debate it every night because my Roamio is having ever increasing SDV issues.


----------



## bofis

So I finally tried to check out last night, but the site acts like it can't verify my address...so now I need to call them:


----------



## cwoody222

thehepcat said:


> it's been in my cart for two weeks now. debate it every night because my Roamio is having ever increasing SDV issues.


SDV issues? With a tuning adapter?

Your issues are likely from an improperly configured account on your cable company's end.

That won't be solved by new hardware.


----------



## Captain Joy

My wife has a TiVo BOLT, and I was content with that. Then I saw the deal for the TiVo EDGE with All-In service. I couldn’t resist. Now we each have a TiVo dutifully delivering content optimized for our individual proclivities. I just hope Xfinity doesn’t do anything to hose TiVo’s in the next few years.


----------



## pj1983

Captain Joy said:


> My wife has a TiVo BOLT, and I was content with that. Then I saw the deal for the TiVo EDGE with All-In service. I couldn't resist. Now we each have a TiVo dutifully delivering content optimized for our individual proclivities. I just hope Xfinity doesn't do anything to hose TiVo's in the next few years.


Oops.


----------



## Captain Joy

pj1983 said:


> Oops.


How many years do you think we have, *pj1983*?


----------



## mattyro7878

How will tivo respond when you buy a new Edge and your cable company says "no go" when you ask for a cablecard??


----------



## NashGuy

chiguy50 said:


> I would caution any prospective new TiVo consumer to take your caveat with a grain of salt given the likely time frame involved.
> 
> For one thing, Comcast has long since abandoned using EPON for any new construction/rebuild projects. But, more importantly, I think their trajectory to nationwide IPTV-only transmission is going to be long enough that by that time HDD DVR's may well be a thing of the past.


We don't know the timeframe but I saw an internal Comcast presentation from a few years back that was projecting that they'd have dumped QAM and gone all-IPTV within a few years. And then there was this story about Comcast going all-IP bythe end of 2017. Neither of those projections panned out. So no, we don't know when exactly it will happen, but at this point, I'd say it's a bit overdue.

Saw today a slide from a recent presentation by Cox outlining their network plans for the next few years. Looks like they're planning to shut down QAM and go all-IPTV about 2-3 years from now. I'd be pretty surprised if Comcast doesn't get there before them.


----------



## pj1983

Captain Joy said:


> How many years do you think we have, *pj1983*?


I have no idea, really. Smarter people than me are discussing possible outcomes in this thread and a couple of others. Based on my previous experience with Comcast I would expect them to take the course of action that maximizes customer inconvenience and their profits in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Captain Joy

Cable + TiVo = the golden era of TV. I will mourn its passing.


----------



## chiguy50

Captain Joy said:


> Cable + TiVo = the golden era of TV. I will mourn its passing.


I would second this sentiment, but then we just don't know how good the "next great thing" will be. The world may be going to hell in a handbasket, but A/V and consumer electronics technology keeps getting better!


----------



## chiguy50

NashGuy said:


> We don't know the timeframe but I saw an internal Comcast presentation from a few years back that was projecting that they'd have dumped QAM and gone all-IPTV within a few years. And then there was this story about Comcast going all-IP bythe end of 2017. Neither of those projections panned out. So no, we don't know when exactly it will happen, but at this point, I'd say it's a bit overdue.
> 
> Saw today a slide from a recent presentation by Cox outlining their network plans for the next few years. Looks like they're planning to shut down QAM and go all-IPTV about 2-3 years from now. I'd be pretty surprised if Comcast doesn't get there before them.
> 
> View attachment 52213


I concur in your guesstimation of two to three years for the IPTV changeover at Comcast (I've got some feelers out asking for background on their plans for continuing CableCARD support).

Bear in mind that Simple & Easy was pitched almost two years ago and yet only one of the three divisions has managed to implement it to date. And that's little more than a simple change in billing procedures.


----------



## NashGuy

chiguy50 said:


> I concur in your guesstimation of two to three years for the IPTV changeover at Comcast (I've got some feelers out asking for background on their plans for continuing CableCARD support).
> 
> Bear in mind that Simple & Easy was pitched almost two years ago and yet only one of the three divisions has managed to implement it to date. And that's little more than a simple change in billing procedures.


Yeah, dumping QAM and going all-IP would be more akin to Comcast's switchover from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 or their rollout of D3.1. It's a technical system change that involves some amount of CPE swap-outs. But not a herculean effort at this point, given the existing IPTV distribution system in place and the penetration of IPTV-capable CPE already in use.

Let us know what you hear about continuing CC support. I actually would be a little surprised to see Comcast downgrade their current level of support for CC as long as they still offer QAM-based TV.


----------

